# North American 32



## Jeff Bringhurst

Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?

Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa

I am at 18 and counting. I have a long way to go


----------



## gooseblaster

I am at 12 and have an even longer ways to go haha. I also missed 3 new speices this past season O*--


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?
> 
> Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:
> 
> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> American Wigeon - Anas americana Killed
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
> Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors Killed
> Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola  missed this last season.
> Canvasback - Aythya valisineria  Killed
> Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera killed
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula  killed
> Common Merganser - Mergus merganser  killed
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> Gadwall - Anas strepera  killed
> Greater Scaup - Aythya marila  killed
> Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca  killed
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis  killed
> Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
> Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos killed
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
> Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata  killed
> Northern Pintail - Anas acuta killed
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
> Redhead - Aythya americana killed
> Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris  killed
> Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis killed
> Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
> Wood Duck - Aix sponsa
> 
> I am at 18 and counting. I have a long way to go


So Im at 16. there some on there I will never kill in my life.My goal is to get every bird that come through Utah put on the wall.


----------



## Donttreadonme

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*American Wigeon* - Anas americana
*Barrow's Goldeneye *- Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
*Bufflehead* - Bucephala albeola
*Canvasback* - Aythya valisineria
*Cinnamon Teal* - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*Common Goldeneye* - Bucephala clangula
*Common Merganser* - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*Gadwall *- Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*Green-winged Teal* - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*Lesser Scaup* - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*Mallard* - Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*Northern Shoveler* - Anas clypeata
*Northern Pintail* - Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*Redhead* - Aythya americana
*Ring-necked Duck* - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*Wood Duck* - Aix sponsa

I am half way through. Never really been a goal I have had, but it is interesting to see the list and check some off.


----------



## Fowlmouth

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*American Wigeon* - Anas americana
*Barrow's Goldeneye *- Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*Blue-winged Teal* - Anas discors
*Bufflehead *- Bucephala albeola
*Canvasback* - Aythya valisineria
*Cinnamon Teal* - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*Common Goldeneye* - Bucephala clangula
*Common Merganser* - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*Gadwall* - Anas strepera
*Greater Scaup* - Aythya marila
*Green-winged Teal* - Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*Lesser Scaup* - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*Mallard *- Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*Northern Shoveler* - Anas clypeata
*Northern Pintail *- Anas acuta
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*Redhead* - Aythya americana
*Ring-necked Duck* - Aythya collaris
*Ruddy Duck* - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*Wood Duck *- Aix sponsa


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Fowlmouth said:


> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> *American Wigeon* - Anas americana
> *Barrow's Goldeneye *- Bucephala islandica
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
> *Blue-winged Teal* - Anas discors
> *Bufflehead *- Bucephala albeola
> *Canvasback* - Aythya valisineria
> *Cinnamon Teal* - Anas cyanoptera
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> *Common Goldeneye* - Bucephala clangula
> *Common Merganser* - Mergus merganser
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> *Gadwall* - Anas strepera
> *Greater Scaup* - Aythya marila
> *Green-winged Teal* - Anas crecca
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> *Lesser Scaup* - Aythya affinis
> Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
> *Mallard *- Anas platyrhynchos
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
> *Northern Shoveler* - Anas clypeata
> *Northern Pintail *- Anas acuta
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
> *Redhead* - Aythya americana
> *Ring-necked Duck* - Aythya collaris
> *Ruddy Duck* - Oxyura jamaicensis
> Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
> *Wood Duck *- Aix sponsa got lucky on this bird  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## stuckduck

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?
> 
> Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:
> 
> American Black Duck -
> *American Wigeon* -
> Barrow's Goldeneye -
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck -
> *Black Scoter* -
> Blue-winged Teal -
> *Bufflehead* -
> *Canvasback* -
> *Cinnamon Teal* -
> Common Eider -
> *Common Goldeneye* -
> *Common Merganser* -
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck -
> *Gadwall* -
> Greater Scaup -
> *Green-winged Teal* -
> *Harlequin Duck* -
> *Hooded Merganser* -
> *King Eider* -
> *Lesser Scaup* -
> *Long-tailed Duck* -
> *Mallard* -
> Mottled Duck -
> *Northern Shoveler* -
> *Northern Pintail* -
> Red-breasted Merganser -
> *Redhead* -
> *Ring-necked Duck* -
> *Ruddy Duck* -
> Surf Scoter -
> White-winged Scoter
> *Wood Duck*


I have 21 down... a few more that are possible to get here in this state but most likely will have to travel for the rest... I am curious where Kev is at in this quest...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Jeff, I saw you on Adams show last week. You did a great job! Looked like a fun time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Jeff, I saw you on Adams show last week. You did a great job! Looked like a fun time.


Jeff is going to be the next host of the show.When Adam calls it good.LOL :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Billcollector

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?
> 
> Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:
> 
> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> *American Wigeon - Anas americana*
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> *Black Scoter - Melanitta ******
> Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors[\u] maybe
> *Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola*
> *Canvasback - Aythya valisineria*
> *Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera*
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> *Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula*
> *Common Merganser - Mergus merganser*
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> *Gadwall - Anas strepera*
> *Greater Scaup - Aythya marila*
> *Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca*
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> *Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus*
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> *Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis*
> *Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis*
> *Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos*
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
> *Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata*
> *Northern Pintail - Anas acuta*
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
> *Redhead - Aythya americana*
> *Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris*
> *Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis*
> *Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata*
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
> *Wood Duck - Aix sponsa*



I am at 21. This is one of my favorite parts of waterfowling. One day I'll check them all off


----------



## Swaner

American Black Duck 
*American Wigeon *
Barrow's Goldeneye 
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck 
Black Scoter 
Blue-winged Teal 
Bufflehead 
*Canvasback* 
*Cinnamon Teal *
Common Eider 
*Common Goldeneye 
Common Merganser* 
Fulvous Whistling-Duck 
*Gadwall *
Greater Scaup 
*Green-winged Teal *
Harlequin Duck 
Hooded Merganser 
King Eider 
*Lesser Scaup* 
Long-tailed Duck 
*Mallard *
Mottled Duck 
*Northern Shoveler* 
*Northern Pintail *
Red-breasted Merganser 
*Redhead* 
*Ring-necked Duck* 
*Ruddy Duck *
Surf Scoter 
White-winged Scoter 
Wood Duck

Looks like I'm at 14 so far. I love the variety out there, you never know what you're going to get.
I thought I'd killed a Bufflehead once. It was laying face down in the water. I walked out to pick him up and as soon as I reached down he flew away. And I whiffed on a drake Bluewing in the decoys this year. I think I got a little too excited and forgot to aim :lol:


----------



## richard rouleau

well iam at 25


----------



## Mojo1

American Black Duck 
American Wigeon 
Barrow's Goldeneye 
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck 
Black Scoter 
Blue-winged Teal 
Bufflehead 
Canvasback 
Cinnamon Teal 
Common Eider 
Common Goldeneye 
Common Merganser 
Fulvous Whistling-Duck 
Gadwall 
Greater Scaup 
Green-winged Teal 
Harlequin Duck 
Hooded Merganser 
King Eider 
Lesser Scaup 
Long-tailed Duck 
Mottled Duck
Mallard 
Northern Shoveler 
Northern Pintail 
Red-breasted Merganser 
Redhead 
Ring-necked Duck 
Ruddy Duck 
Surf Scoter 
White-winged Scoter 
Wood Duck

I recon its gonna take a little bit more traveling for me to finish off this list.


----------



## diverfreak

I still need a couple.

Both whiztling ducks, common scoter,mottled duck and a speckle belly. Maybe another season or two and i will have it done.



Diverfreak


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

19


----------



## kev

American Black Duck 
*American Wigeon 
Barrow's Goldeneye *
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck 
*Black Scoter 
Blue-winged Teal 
Bufflehead 
Canvasback 
Cinnamon Teal *
Common Eider 
*Common Goldeneye 
Common Merganser *
Fulvous Whistling-Duck 
*Gadwall 
Greater Scaup 
Green-winged Teal 
Harlequin Duck 
Hooded Merganser 
King Eider 
Lesser Scaup 
Long-tailed Duck 
Mallard *
Mottled Duck 
*Northern Shoveler 
Northern Pintail 
Red-breasted Merganser 
Redhead 
Ring-necked Duck 
Ruddy Duck 
Surf Scoter 
White-winged Scoter *

27. But I'm afraid it stops there. Nothing left in hunting ducks really for me, or hunting in general for that matter. I have 2 in the freezer that will be getting mounted, but that's where it ends. Fun while it lasted.

Later,
Kev


----------



## shaun larsen

Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:

American Black Duck - NO 
American Wigeon - KILLED
Barrow's Goldeneye - KILLED
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - NO
Black Scoter - NO 
Blue-winged Teal - KILLED
Bufflehead - KILLED
Canvasback - KILLED
Cinnamon Teal - KILLED
Common Eider - NO
Common Goldeneye - KILLED
Common Merganser - KILLED 
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - NO
Gadwall - KILLED 
Greater Scaup - KILLED
Green-winged Teal - KILLED
Harlequin Duck - NO
Hooded Merganser - KILLED
King Eider - NO
Lesser Scaup - KILLED
Long-tailed Duck - NO
Mallard - KILLED
Mottled Duck - NO
Northern Shoveler - KILLED
Northern Pintail - KILLED 
Red-breasted Merganser - NO
Redhead - KILLED
Ring-necked Duck - KILLED
Ruddy Duck - KILLED
Surf Scoter - NO
White-winged Scoter - NO
Wood Duck - KILLED

ive got 20 of them... all taken in utah. i figure ive still got 40+ years to complete the list. some day...


----------



## muledeer#1

I'm at 19 and all of them are Utah kills!


----------



## wyogoob

22 for me in 4 flyways.


----------



## rjefre

Dang! You guys are seriously putting the hurt on those ducks! I thought I was really expanding my horizons when I decided to kill both a Widgeon and a Gadwall this year (no, I'm not joking). Well done guys! It would be cool to read some short descriptions of some of your more rare species hunts.
R


----------



## Longgun

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> American Wigeon - Anas americana taken
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica taken
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
> Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors taken
> Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola taken
> Canvasback - Aythya valisineria taken
> Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera taken
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula taken
> Common Merganser - Mergus merganser taken
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> Gadwall - Anas strepera taken
> Greater Scaup - Aythya marila taken
> Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca oh c-mon... ya, taken
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus taken
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis taken
> Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis taken
> Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos really? serious?? taken
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula present when one was taken, I KNEW i should have shot that "susie"!
> Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata a slow days saving grace!
> Northern Pintail - Anas acuta taken
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator taken
> Redhead - Aythya americana taken
> Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris taken, fact shot the best to date last season.
> Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis taken
> Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata taken
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca taken
> Wood Duck - Aix sponsa taken
> 
> *lets not forget the honking variety!*
> 
> *Emperor goose*... TAKEN! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> *Specklebelly (Whitefront)* TAKEN
> 
> *nearly had a Barheaded during the recedence of the floods...*


... 25


----------



## shaun larsen

Longgun said:


> Northern Shoveler -  a slow days saving grace!


AMEN!! :lol:


----------



## gander311

John, 
Where did you shoot the emperor, was it a "lost" bird?


----------



## Clarq

I'm at nine so far. :mrgreen: I'd have to hunt divers to bring my total up much more.


----------



## Tyson Rasmussen

Great post Jeff! ....... Hold on, I have to take my shoes off to count past 10......lol 8)


----------



## stuckduck

Crazy thing is there a some people that dont stop at the 32... for instance there are 5 subspecies of the common eider. and subspecies of many others like Aleutian green wing teal. so the list could grow and get more expensive.... not to mention Asia and south America ducks to.. I want a yellow billed pintail...


----------



## Longgun

gander311 said:


> John,
> Where did you shoot the emperor, was it a "lost" bird?


Farmington Bay! Seriously. It was hanging with two snows at the time. at the time, i remember thinking how fortunate i was to have taken a blue phase... then i picked it up.... :shock: 8) 8)


----------



## duck jerky

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?
> 
> Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:
> 
> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> American Wigeon - Anas americana Killed
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica Killed
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
> Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors Killed about 13 years ago was a drake should got it mounted
> Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola Killed
> Canvasback - Aythya valisineria Killed
> Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera Killed
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula Killed
> Common Merganser - Mergus merganser Killed
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> Gadwall - Anas strepera Killed
> Greater Scaup - Aythya marila Killed
> Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca Killed
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus Killed
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis Killed
> Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
> Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos Killed
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
> Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata Killed
> Northern Pintail - Anas acuta Killed
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator Killed
> Redhead - Aythya americana Killed
> Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris Killed
> Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis Killed
> Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
> Wood Duck - Aix sponsa
> 
> Well that makes 20 about only one I still can get here in Utah is a woodduck


----------



## Dckhunter13

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*American Wigeon - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica*
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera*
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser*
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*Gadwall - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca*
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis*
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos*
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta*
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator 
*Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis*
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*Wood Duck - Aix sponsa*

17 I'll take it!


----------



## Swaner

I had always thought that Barrow's and Greater Scaup were pretty rare around these parts, but it seems like most of you guys have shot them. Maybe I need to target divers a little more often. Of course I've never paid that close of attention to the Scaup I have shot so maybe some of the Lessers were Greaters?


----------



## stuckduck

Swaner said:


> I had always thought that Barrow's and Greater Scaup were pretty rare around these parts, but it seems like most of you guys have shot them. Maybe I need to target divers a little more often. Of course I've never paid that close of attention to the Scaup I have shot so maybe some of the Lessers were Greaters?


I was thinking the same thing... I wounder how many can tell the difference between a greater and lesser scaup.. or what the markings are to tell the diff..


----------



## richard rouleau

the greater scaup is bigger then the lesser scaup i have shot both in the same trip hunting diver


----------



## kev

The best way to tell for sure the difference between a Lesser and Greater Scaup, is to look at the wings. On Lesser's the white only extends to the secondaries, on Greaters it goes all the way down to the primaries, all the way to the tip.

Also, and not quite to scientific. "Real" Greaters are HUGE!! I think that sometimes around here we get a few "hybirds" or intergrades. They are bigger than Lessers, but I'm telling you, the Greaters that Tony and I shot in Alaska were BIG. Bigger than any Redhead I've shot and every bit the size of a big Canvasback.

Hope that helps.

Later,

Kev


----------



## stuckduck

richard rouleau said:


> the greater scaup is bigger then the lesser scaup i have shot both in the same trip hunting diver


Kev is right on.. I have shot what I thought was both on a day out, one was alot bigger than the other but when I looked at the wings the white was the same... I think lots have made this mistake in thinking they shot a greater.


----------



## BigMac

IS ANYONE MAN ENOUGH TO PUT COOT ON THIER LIST?  
GIVE ME 19 IF I COUNT THE COOT :lol: 

Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana = HARVESTED
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors = HARVESTED
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola = HARVESTED
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria = HARVESTED
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera = HARVESTED
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula = HARVESTED
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser = HARVESTED
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera = HARVESTED
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca = HARVESTED
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus = HARVESTED
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis = HARVESTED
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos = HARVESTED
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata = HARVESTED
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta = HARVESTED
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana = HARVESTED
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris = HARVESTED
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis = HARVESTED
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa = HARVESTED

AS FAR AS GEESE GO I HAVE:
GRATER CANADIAN
LESSER CANADIAN
SPECKLE BELLY
BLUE
ROSS
SNOW


----------



## dkhntrdstn

if we add geese

grater canadian 
Lesser canadian 
snow goose.

I will had coot to my list.


----------



## kev

Coots are considered a "marsh" bird, like ganuiles (sp?), and rails. That's why they don't make the list of 32 "ducks".

Not too long ago a few guys started the "Wildfowlers" society. I think it's kind gone about the wayside now, and the website has been overrun by hackers and spammers. The basis of the society was for collectors to join the different "societies" by harvesting ducks and geese, in the different catagories, like divers, puddlers, honkers, salty, etc. And then there was the master which was a combination of all the catagories, and also included tundra swan, and sandhill crane.

They never did sub-species, because the classes change yearly and it would be nearly impossible to reach a consensus, amoungst experts let alone amateurs.

And just throwing this out there for information sake....
Snows and Blues are the same species. Not even seperate sub-species. Blue geese are a color morph of the snow.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Time for a bump.

So did anyone check anything new off the list? No new ducks for me but a couple geese.

Here is the list again:

DUCKS - 32 (Huntable Species)

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*American Wigeon* - Anas americana
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*Blue-winged Teal* - Anas discors
*Bufflehead* - Bucephala albeola
*Canvasback* - Aythya valisineria
*Cinnamon Teal* - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*Common Goldeneye* - Bucephala clangula
*Common Merganser* - Mergus merganser
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*Gadwall* - Anas strepera
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*Green-winged Teal *- Anas crecca
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*Lesser Scaup* - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*Mallard *- Anas platyrhynchos
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*Northern Shoveler* - Anas clypeata
*Northern Pintail *- Anas acuta
* Red-breasted Merganser* - Mergus serrator
* Redhead* - Aythya americana
* Ring-necked Duck* - Aythya collaris
*Ruddy Duck* - Oxyura jamaicensis
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa

GEESE - 6 (Huntable Species)

*Greater White-fronted Goose* - Anser albifrons
*Snow Goose* - Chen caerulescens
Ross's Goose - Chen rossii
*Canada Goose* - Branta canadensis
Cackling Goose - Branta Hutchinsii
*Brant *- Branta bernicla

OTHER WATERFOWL- 2 (Huntable Species)

*Sandhill Crane* - Grus canadensis
*Tundra Swan *- Cygnus columbianus


----------



## Fowlmouth

Jeff, what about the Barrows Goldeneye? Didn't you get one out of the layout boat?


----------



## Clarq

I brought mine up to twelve by adding scaup, bufflehead, and Canvasback. I think I added ruddy as well but the guy next to me thought it was his ruddy so it went to him instead.

I missed a long shot at a drake cinnamon teal. That will haunt me for awhile.

I also had an opportunity to add the common merganser but I got so excited I missed.


----------



## dark_cloud

I am at 21 and have been for the last 10 years. Nothing new but had my chance at a longtail this year, and never even shot. He snuck through the spread when I wasnt ready :roll: And they were all in utah.


----------



## woollybugger

I only have 17 of 32.

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*American Wigeon - Anas americana*
*Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica*
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors*
*Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola*
*Canvasback - Aythya valisineria*
*Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera*
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula*
*Common Merganser - Mergus merganser*
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*Gadwall - Anas strepera*
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila
*Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca*
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
*Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus*
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis*
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos*
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata*
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
*Redhead - Aythya americana*
*Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris*
*Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis*
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Fowlmouth said:


> Jeff, what about the Barrows Goldeneye? Didn't you get one out of the layout boat?


Well, she was a hen and hard for me to tell. What does everyone think?


----------



## Longgun

No new surprises to add to the list yet, although i have been saying my prayers about that Barnacled from time to time. -_O- 


Jeff, Its difficult for me to tell for sure w/o them being side by side, but that head shape and bill coloration is telling me she is a younger hen Common...


----------



## kev

> Jeff, Its difficult for me to tell for sure w/o them being side by side, but that head shape and bill coloration is telling me she is a younger hen Common...


I would agree, but it's awful hard to tell without a side by side comparison.

Later,
Kev


----------



## silentstalker

Looking that list over i am at 15 and holding. Sure would be fun to chase down a complete list!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

dkhntrdstn said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?
> 
> Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:
> 
> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> American Wigeon - Anas americana Killed
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
> Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors Killed
> Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola  killded
> Canvasback - Aythya valisineria  Killed
> Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera killed
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula  killed
> Common Merganser - Mergus merganser  killed
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> Gadwall - Anas strepera  killed
> Greater Scaup - Aythya marila  killed
> Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca  killed
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis  killed
> Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
> Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos killed
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
> Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata  killed
> Northern Pintail - Anas acuta killed
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
> Redhead - Aythya americana killed
> Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris  killed
> Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis killed
> Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
> Wood Duck - Aix sponsa
> 
> I am at 18 and counting. I have a long way to go
> 
> 
> 
> So Im at 17. there some on there I will never kill in my life.My goal is to get every bird that come through Utah put on the wall.
Click to expand...

had to update mine. I got a buffy. :mrgreen:


----------



## king eider

Just curious if any of you have checked any more birds off your list. I haven't got any new ducks. But I did get check off some geese. 

Brant
Got two of the 4 subspecies of cackler
Small Cackling goose
Taverns Cackling goose

I only have the Aleutian Cackling goose left to get out of the cackling species.
To bad stellar eider and emperor geese are closed. Could have knocked them out as well.


----------



## bug doc

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
*American Wigeon - Anas americana*
*Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica*
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
*Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors*
*Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola*
*Canvasback - Aythya valisineria*
*Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera*
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
*Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula*
*Common Merganser - Mergus merganser*
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
*Gadwall - Anas strepera*
*Greater Scaup - Aythya marila*
*Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca*
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
*Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus*
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
*Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis*
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
*Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos*
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
*Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata*
*Northern Pintail - Anas acuta*
*Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator*
*Redhead - Aythya americana
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris*
*Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis*
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
*Wood Duck - Aix sponsa*

19 definitely and 1 likely, all here in the Beehive State. We shot a lot of scaup 30+ years ago when I was a kid, but I didn't know the difference between greaters and lessers. I've always regretted not getting my one Barrow's Goldeneye mounted.


----------



## Utmuddguy

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Out of the 32 huntable species of ducks, how many have you harvested? Are you trying to hunt all of them?
> 
> Here is a list of NAs 32 huntable ducks:
> 
> American Black Duck - Anas rubripes
> American Wigeon - Anas americana killed
> Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
> Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
> Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
> Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors Killed
> Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola. killed
> Canvasback - Aythya valisineria. killed
> Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera Killed
> Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
> Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula Killed
> Common Merganser - Mergus merganser. killed
> Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
> Gadwall - Anas strepera. Killed
> Greater Scaup - Aythya marila killed
> Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca killed
> Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
> Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
> King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
> Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis killed
> Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
> Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos killed
> Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
> Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata killed
> Northern Pintail - Anas acuta killed
> Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator killed
> Redhead - Aythya Americana killed
> Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris killed
> Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis killed
> Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
> White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
> Wood Duck - Aix sponsa


19 here probably a lot on there I'll never see


----------



## lunkerhunter2

23 here but i will likely never kill the rest of the list.
shot a borrows at harold s crane and a greater scaup at brbr about 20 years ago.
the only salt species i have killed is the old squaw shot a pair 15 years ago at hs.
snow goose
greater canadian
lesser canadian
ross
snow
killed 9 tundra swans
1 trumpeter


----------



## dubob

I'm at 25 and counting. Still left to cross off the list are American Black Duck, Barrow's Goldeneye, Black-bellied Whistling-Duck, Fulvous Whistling-Duck, Harlequin Duck, King Eider, and Mottled Duck.


----------



## Hunter_17

What about the American Coot?


----------



## LostLouisianian

I'm at a lowly 17 but I enjoy getting out more now with my grandson and watching him knock them down than me doing it personally.....that's when you know you're getting old.:-?


----------



## king eider

Hunter_17 said:


> What about the American Coot?


Coot is considered a marsh bird. But feel free to count it if you like. No one is stopping you.


----------



## wyogoob

*Why not coot?*



Hunter_17 said:


> What about the American Coot?


Yeah, mergansers are on the list, why not coot? or gallinule? moorhens?

Maybe it's because they don't have webbed feet.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> 22 for me in 4 flyways.


This morning I get 21. I must of un-killed one since February 2012. 

.


----------



## dubob

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, mergansers are on the list, why not coot? or gallinule? moorhens?


Ducks are sometimes confused with several types of unrelated water birds with similar forms, such as loons or divers, grebes, gallinules, and coots. Mergansers actually are considered ducks - sea ducks to be more accurate.


----------



## king eider

dubob said:


> I'm at 26 and counting. Still left to cross off the list are American Black Duck, Barrow's Goldeneye, Fulvous Whistling-Duck, Harlequin Duck, King Eider, and Mottled Duck.


Bob,
Let's see a pic of your whistling black belly. I just had a buddy check that one off. Also where did you go to get your common eider?


----------



## dubob

king eider said:


> Bob,
> Let's see a pic of your whistling black belly. I just had a buddy check that one off. Also where did you go to get your common eider?


If I had a picture of a whistling black belly, I'd be more than happy to show it. However, that species has just been put back on my list of birds not shot. My bad for overlooking it in my original post. I HATE it when that happens. So my total of birds shot is now 25; not 26. 

The eider was taken off Stage Island, Maine in 2011. We launched out of Biddeford Pool, Maine and hunted in several locations in the southern area of the ocean bay north of there. I should be getting it back from Stuffinducks very soon.


----------



## king eider

dubob said:


> If I had a picture of a whistling black belly, I'd be more than happy to show it. However, that species has just been put back on my list of birds not shot. My bad for overlooking it in my original post. I HATE it when that happens. So my total of birds shot is now 25; not 26.
> 
> The eider was taken off Stage Island, Maine in 2011. We launched out of Biddeford Pool, Maine and hunted in several locations in the southern area of the ocean bay north of there. I should be getting it back from Stuffinducks very soon.


Sweeeeet!!! Post up a photo when you get it back from Jeff. Im sure he will do the bird justice!!!! He does a fantastic job!!!

launched out of biddeford eh? nice little town. I lived there for a short stay. also lived up in bruswick as well. thats probably where ill head for my east coast eider. I have a trip to saldovia next year already in the works. got to get the scoter slam knocked out of the way. hope to land a few other birds as well. mergansers and possibly a dusky goose if i get lucky!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Nothings changed on my list for a couple of years now. Anybody want to help me out with a longtail duck?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Fowlmouth said:


> Nothings changed on my list for a couple of years now. Anybody want to help me out with a longtail duck?


i heard theres a guy that will put you on a drake on the gsl for 150 bucks. not sure who he is but heard about him 3 times now this year. i killed my pair on the meat line at howards a long time ago. seen several others killed out there too.


----------



## Billcollector

lunkerhunter2 said:


> i heard theres a guy that will put you on a drake on the gsl for 150 bucks. not sure who he is but heard about him 3 times now this year. i killed my pair on the meat line at howards a long time ago. seen several others killed out there too.


I hope nobody thinks you're talking about me. I have a knack for finding them, but I wouldn't "guide" for one


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Billcollector said:


> I hope nobody thinks you're talking about me. I have a knack for finding them, but I wouldn't "guide" for one


i dont know who it is all i know is he will take you out on the lake and get you a drake squaw for 150. he launches from the state park.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Billcollector said:


> I hope nobody thinks you're talking about me. I have a knack for finding them, but I wouldn't "guide" for one


But would you charge $150 for a boat ride to where the birds are?:shock:


----------



## Billcollector

Fowlmouth said:


> But would you charge $150 for a boat ride to where the birds are?:shock:


Nope. I don't even shoot them anymore. I let several swim around the decoys last year.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Billcollector said:


> Nope. I don't even shoot them anymore. I let several swim around the decoys last year.


That's cool.8) I only want one for the wall. I have seen a few the last couple of years, none yet this year.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Fowlmouth said:


> That's cool.8) I only want one for the wall. I have seen a few the last couple of years, none yet this year.


Let's take a road trip!!


----------



## king eider

Billcollector,
How much do I have to pull your arm to get me to Idaho for a hooded merganser this year? December is looking pretty good for me!


----------



## Billcollector

Ive been telling you for years to come with me. I'll trade ya for a goose shoot:mrgreen:


----------



## king eider

I think that can be arranged!! When you make a plan for Idaho let me know the date! I got a few folks to get out hunting for geese. I'll put you on the short list!


----------



## Hoopermat

American Black Duck - Anas rubripes 
American Wigeon - Anas americana Killed
Barrow's Goldeneye - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Blue-winged Teal - Anas discors Killed
Bufflehead - Bucephala albeola. Killed
Canvasback - Aythya valisineria. Killed
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera. Killed
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Common Goldeneye - Bucephala clangula. Killed
Common Merganser - Mergus merganser Killed
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
Gadwall - Anas strepera. Killed
Greater Scaup - Aythya marila. Killed
Green-winged Teal - Anas crecca. Killed
Harlequin Duck - Histrionicus histrionicus
Hooded Merganser - Lophodytes cucullatus
King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Lesser Scaup - Aythya affinis
Long-tailed Duck - Clangula hyemalis
Mallard - Anas platyrhynchos. Killed
Mottled Duck - Anas fulvigula
Northern Shoveler - Anas clypeata. Killed
Northern Pintail - Anas acuta. Killed
Red-breasted Merganser - Mergus serrator
Redhead - Aythya americana. Killed
Ring-necked Duck - Aythya collaris. Killed
Ruddy Duck - Oxyura jamaicensis. Killed
Surf Scoter - Melanitta perspicillata
White-winged Scoter - Melanitta fusca
Wood Duck - Aix sponsa. Killed. Only one I have ever seen. 

I guess my number is 17.


----------



## utahgolf

18.... why'd ya leave out grebes?


----------



## dubob

utahgolf said:


> 18.... why'd ya leave out grebes?


Or pelicans & seagulls?
ound:


----------



## stuckduck

What is really crazy is there are some waterfowlers that just don't stop at the 32 birds... there are list out there of subspecies.... I believe there are 5 different subspecies of just the common Eider. 3 for green wing teal... long list.

Don't even get started on geese. I have been working on the list of subspecies of Chin straps. trying to punch them out. while there is much debate of what you truly have in the hand at the time of kill. I have a wall at home where my geese are going up. I have the snows and Brant need the speck to complete it but trying to knock out the chin straps. 

I believe the geese we have here are Moffitt's, Lesser, we get a few Richardson's.. I have 5 of the sub-species.


CANADA GOOSE, Branta canadensis (7 Sub-species) 



1) Atlantic Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis canadensis)...

2) Interior Canada Goose, aka Hudson Bay Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis interior)

3) Giant Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis maxima)

4) Moffitt's Canada Goose, aka Great Basin Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis moffitti)

5) Lesser Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis parvipes)

6) Vancouver Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis fulva)

7) Dusky Canada Goose, (Branta canadensis occidentalis)


CACKLING GOOSE, Branta hutchinsii (5 Sub-species) 

1) Richardson's Cackling Goose, aka Hutchins's Cackling Goose, (Branta hutchinsii hutchinsii)

2) Aleutian Cackling Goose, (Branta hutchinsii leucopareia)

3) Small Cackling Goose, (Branta hutchinsii minima)

4) Taverner's Cackling Goose, (Branta hutchinsii taverneri)


----------



## Longgun

Stuck,

At one time, I remember seeing that USFWS can identify at least 25 different varietys of Canada Goose. Have a good time! :shock:


i see you mentioned Brant again...


----------



## king eider

Longgun said:


> Stuck,
> 
> i see you mentioned Brant again...


just for you Longgun...:mrgreen:


----------



## king eider

Dont forget the species of Cacklers.
Taverners Cackler









Richardson's Cackler









Small Cackler









yet to get the last Cackler. The Aleutian Cackler.


----------

